# Swansea 8 September



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

myself, Flyrod, blackant, and peteyh will be launching from the car park next to the swansea caravan park on the northern side. Drive to the channel boat ramp and turn left around the park theres a car park at the end with a sand beach. Haven't heard from rawprawn yet.

7.30am launch for the run in hopefully some of Gatesy's sambos will travel up the channel 

Cheers Dave


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

good luck guys, would have been good to meet up but I got a crack in the ribs playing soccer and it's knacking too much to get in the yak this weekend.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I am really looking forward to your report Michael as I have often wondered where an appropriate offshore launch spot would be from Swansea. Details and photos to follow hopefully. Good luck out there.

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

kraley said:


> Guys - Just to preview, Gatesy called me this morning after I was feeling all chuffed with my bream capture. He said they really, really got into the fish out there.


OOOOhhhhhhh :shock:


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

come on, wheres the report. If I can't fish at least let me read about it.


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'm with you Steve. Cough up Gatsey! The word on the street is that Gatesy managed 10 salmon and a Kingy.

JT


----------

